# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Mi Base de Datos Mágica Aqui

## Juanma Garcia

Bueno, ya tengo esto preparado. He añadido un campo que creo importante: ¿Examinable al terminar?

Cuando ejecutamos el archivo, se abre el access por la pestaña de formularios, entonces, boton derecho sobre el formulario "Mi Base Mágica", elegir opcion Crear acceso directo, examinar, yo la pongo en escritorio y le pongo el nombre que quiero que tenga el acceso, y ya solo resta aceptar y aceptar. Asi cuando ejecutamos se abre directamente el formulario. Bueno creo que ya lo sabíais.

A ver si cada uno aportamos nuestro granito de arena y asi la depuramos.

Aqui la dejo. Un abrazo. Juanma.

----------


## joepc

Muy interesante, no me gusta el diseño que tiene, pero me gusta la idea de la base de datos para organizar todos los efectos.

Muchas gracias por tu trabajo.

----------


## Nach0

Te agradezco chiquillo, en serio. Sería bueno ir, como dijiste vos, depurándola hasta dejar una versión gral para todos y asi usarla.

Ahora la veré y probaré a verl que tal anda

De nuevo gracias

NAch0

----------


## gabi_ab

Hola Chiquillo, aunque tú y yo nos vemos bastante por Albacete, te hago aquí alguna sugerencia de nuevos campos para tu BB.DD., para ti, o para quien quiera hacerse una parecida a la tuya.

Por ejemplo, como muchos juegos son comprados, se pueden incluir dos campos más:
- "Proveedor"
- "Precio compra"

Otra idea podría ser indicar en un campo "Opción" otra clasificación del juego:
- "Tipo juego": Juego de apertura, Juego medio, Juego de cierre

Otro campo podría ser la valoración, también de tipo opción:
- "Valoración": 1. Excelente, Muy bueno, Bueno, Aceptable, Mediocre (etc.)

Y por último, la fase en la que estás con el juego:
 - "Fase": Estudio, Práctica, Práctica corregida, Dominación, (etc)

(En el tomo 1 de Ascanio se habla de estas fases de estudio).


Bueno, espero que os sirva de ayuda.
Un saludo.

----------


## lop1

Muchas gracias a gabi_ab y sobretodo a chiquillo. Hace días que me quería hacer una pero... no había ganas y ahora ya está casi todo hecho! Muchisimas gracias. Lo he retocado un poco... para poder poner fotos y la dificultad...

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## magohamo

no me funciona

----------


## lop1

Que parte no te funciona hamo?
- Se tiene que abrir con el winzip
- Tener el acces y saber hacerlo ir un poco...

Un Saludo

----------


## magohamo

si no se con que abrirlo

----------


## lop1

Se abre primero con el winzip, y el archivo que te saldrá lo tienes que abrir con el Acces (viene con el office) pero si no sabes mucho de bases de datos... puede que te cueste un poco..

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## magohamo

donde me bajo el acces?

----------


## lop1

Tienes el word, excel, powerpoint.....? Vienen con el office. Si tienes estos supongo que también tendras el acces..

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## AmadeuS

a mi el Acces no me reconoce el formato
que raro

----------


## AmadeuS

ahora si, no dije nada

----------


## magohamo

no se como abrirlo no se donde encontrar el acces

----------


## Mr.Mind

bajate el openoffice

deberias poder descargartelo en www.openoffice.org

----------


## MagoJaume

Te puedes bajar una versión de evaluación del Office 2007 (beta) desde la pagina de microsoft.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> no se como abrirlo no se donde encontrar el acces


Te paso el enlace:

http://download.openoffice.org/2.0.4...&version=2.0.4

Con eso te descargas OpenOffice para Windows, que es la versión gratuita mas sencilla que puedas encontrar. 

La otra opción es comprar el Office de Microsoft, pero supongo que esta te convencerá mas.

De todos modos, si tienes el Word, Excell y demás, independientemente de su procedencia, en ese mismo CD viene el access. TE irias a Panel de Control, "Agregar o quitar problemas" y el elemento "Office" pulsas "Cambiar". Desde ahi te permite añadir o eliminar funcionalidades a Office.

Si con esto no te sirve, intenta que tus preguntas sean algo mas extensas,  que aqui no cobramos por palabras, y facilitaría el ayudarte.

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Hay veces que pienso que si regalasen patadas una multitud pondría el trasero en posición.

¿Cuantos de los que os descarguéis la base de datos váis a aprovecharla?

Estoy de acuerdo en que es algo que vale la pena tener y que saciar la curiosidad también compensa pero...

¿No teniendo el acces y no sabiendo cómo acceder a él?


P.D. Lo siento. Hoy estoy un tanto gruñón. (Es que alguien me ha llamado *Ignito*.

----------


## Némesis

Yo hace años que me creé una base de datos con el Access y me funciona muy bien, sólo hay algun detalle que no me gusta, pero cumple su función. Estoy haciéndome otra con todos los controles y forzajes que conozco, conectada con mi biblioteca/videoteca mágica, para tener las fuentes de consulta de dónde se explica esa técnica. De este modo, puedo discernir mejor qué control o qué forzaje le va mejor a cada rutina.

----------


## Juanma Garcia

> - "Tipo juego": Juego de apertura, Juego medio, Juego de cierre
> 
> - "Valoración": 1. Excelente, Muy bueno, Bueno, Aceptable, Mediocre (etc.)
> 
>  - "Fase": Estudio, Práctica, Práctica corregida, Dominación, (etc)


Tomo nota y lo pongo ahora mismo. Como siempre, muchas gracias por tus consejos y tu atencion. Un abrazo y hasta el miercoles. Ahh, se me olvidaba, solucionado el tema de "Pit":D

----------


## Weiss

Gracias Chiquillo, esta formulario nos sirve a los que no somos expertos en programación. yo me hubiera llevado meses para hacerme una base de datos, ahora solo tengo quer ir aportando los datos.

 Reitero.... GRACIAS

----------


## Shargon

no se me habia ocurrido, mira yo soy programador, si me decis alguno, como deveria ser el programa para ser totalmente ...practico... le hago encantado y freeware

----------


## TTM

Muchas gracias por la db, me va a servir de mucho ya que como estoy empezando, al dia veo muchas y muchas ilusiones y a veces me pasa que al querer ir a buscar una me cuesta bastante encontrarla y cuando aparece ya he perdido un tiempo fantastico que podia haber aprovechado para practicar.

Saludoos

----------


## Moñiño

No se si si sera mi ignoracia en cuanto a la informatica se refiere, pero, tras grabar lo poco que se en la base, al reabrirla he echado en falta, un boton de indice o algo asi, para poder buscar en un momento dado un juego. Quizas la base lo tiene, pero lo dicho, si lo tiene, se ha escondido muy bien para mi.

Un saludo.

Chiquillo acuerdate, te has ganao un sugus (el cubata, cuando tenga mas perras, tio.)

----------


## Salduba

Bueno....para empezar esta base esta muy bien si no tienes muchos juegos, libros o dvds de magia.
Si tengo que ponerme a meter en la base de datos los 230 DVDs de magia que tengo, los 300 libros o los accesorios y rutinas, puede que llegue el dia del juicio final y aun no haya acabado.

Voy a explicar una forma mas rapida de crear una base de datos, es mi consejo como ingeniero informatico. Trabajo programando transacciones bancarias y entiendo bastante de bases de datos.

Buscais en la web cualquier programa que te haga  listas de contenidos de dvd o de carpetas. Esto genera un fichero con todo lo que tienes en cuestion de segundos.
Luego lo importas desde una hoja excel, diciendole cuales son los limites de cada campo.
Una vez en excel, puedes exportarla a cualquier base de datos: access, mysql o sql server.
Tambien teneis bases de datos para catalogar dvds, libros o cualquier cosa que ya estan hechas, solo hay que cambiar el nombre de los campos y con meter un campo te busca toda la informacion de los restantes por internet.

Los libros los tendreis que meter a mano, a no ser que pilles todos y luego borres lo que te faltan. Los dvds te los pilla el generador de listas directamente desde el lector.

Espero que os sirva.

Un saludo

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Hola Salduba! Me ha parecido muy interesante lo que acabas de decir. Yo siempre he pensado que debe existir un programa que haga lo que tú dices, es decir, crear un listado a partir de los archivos que tengas en una carpeta en el pc. Desafortunadamente no sé cómo buscar eso en internet, ¿con qué nombre?...
Te estaría agradecido si dejas un link de algún programa de ese tipo.

Gracias y un saludo!

----------


## Salduba

Te cuento:

Busca programas de 'listar contenidos'
Busca programas de 'generador de listas'

Ejemplos:
 Filelister, Printfolders, File Tree Printer, Directory Lister, Where is it, Filelist, CDWizard, File StructuretoHtml,  File List Generator, Deductus, The Html Directory, WinDirLister,...

Cualquier programa de estos te servira, como es para generar un listado puedes usar los de prueba (shareware) o los gratis (freeware).

Guardas la lista como archivo TXT (de texto), luego abres el Excel y en la opcion Datos, opcion obtener datos externos y le dices de que archivo los quieres (el TXT) y que determina el limite entre campos (opcional).

Asi tendras una hoja excel con todo lo que tienes y perfectamente exportable a cualquier base de datos.  O puedes guardar el excel como un HTML para web.

Espero que te ayude.
Un saludo

----------


## Franmanzaneda

¡Muchísimas gracias Salduba! Me es de gran ayuda para catalogar cientos de cosas que tengo guardadas en el disco duro.

Saludos.

----------


## Salduba

Ok, si en algun paso te atascas, cuentame y  lo resolvemos.

un saludo

----------


## ralfompo

Lamento mucho, *Chiquillo I*, no haber podido acceder al modelo de tu base de datos. O no la reconocía el ZIP o no la reconocía el Access.

Como es un tema que me interesa mucho (y a otros también), ¿tendrías inconveniente en detallar cuáles son los nombres de los campos que has utilizado? Ello sería de utilidad para todos los que no tenemos el privilegio de acceder a la base.

Te cuento que yo he abierto un post en Cartomagia (que espero no me lo cambien de sub-foro) con el nombre de *"Pongamos orden con fichas técnicas*", en el que uso ideas que seguramente serán parecidas a las tuyas.

Un saludo.

----------


## drakulka

¿¿COMO SE PUEDEN DEJAR LAS FICHAS COLGADAS EN EL FORO?? :(

----------


## 46u5t1n

> ¿¿COMO SE PUEDEN DEJAR LAS FICHAS COLGADAS EN EL FORO?? :(


Yo, pa mí, que eso no se puede... infringe las normas del foro...

P.D: No quiero ser tiquismiquis, pero hay gente que podría molestarse por eso de escribir en mayusculas...

----------


## iscariote

Pues yo no consigo abrir la base de datos con el open office, ¿a alguien le pasa lo mismo?

----------


## iscariote

Me contesto a mi mismo 
/* Extraido de un foro */

OpenOffice no es capaz de abrir por defecto arhivos mdb.
Un par de enlaces al respecto
http://mdbtools.sourceforge.net/
http://forjamari.linex.org/projects/mdb2odb/

----------


## vulcano

Pues yo tambien aprovecharé la base de datos para organizar mis juegos.
Hace algun tiempo, ya me hice un listado a modo de recordatorio y ahora es tiempo de darle un aire nuevo y organizado.
Gracias por la 
base de Datos.  :Oops:

----------


## Drat

"La carpeta comprimida (en zip) no es válida o  esta dañada"

Podríais poner otra vez el enlace de descarga :Confused: 

Saludos

DRAT

----------


## vulcano

Pues a mi me funciona la base de datos, pero me ha pasado una cosa.
Despues de introducir los datos de varios juegos, le doya guardar y salir y cierro la aplicacion. Despues he vuelto a abrirla para comprobar e introducir mas datos y resulta que no ha guardado nada. Ni un registro. Suerte que solo introduje 4 para probar.
¿A alguien le ha pasado?  :Oops:

----------


## Inherent

> Despues he vuelto a abrirla para comprobar e introducir mas datos y resulta que no ha guardado nada. Ni un registro. Suerte que solo introduje 4 para probar.
> ¿A alguien le ha pasado?


Habría que echar un vistazo a tu base de datos, pero puede que sea que hayas activado algún filtro por error, y ahora la información te aparezca filtrada y por eso no veas nada. Es solo una hipótesis, pero ahí queda. Lo suyo es que te vayas al apartado 'Tablas' y busques aquella en la que se guarda la información ("Mi Base Mágica" por ejemplo), si la abres y no te sale ninguna fila es porque efectivamente se ha perdido la info.
Otro motivo puede ser que hayas descomprimido en 2 sitios distintos el archivo y hayas abierto el mismo cada vez desde un lado... o bien que el archivo se te hubiera grabado como solo lectura(dudoso, ahí te habría avisado), no sé... son muchas posibilidades; ya te digo, habría que verlo in situ.

----------


## magoalejandro

a alguno le sale que el archivo contiene datos que podrian dañar gravemente el pc?

----------


## Javieronjimez

No puedo abrirla con el open office, y lo que han diche del MDBTOOLS lo he descargado y no tengo nidea de que hacer con el, alguna idea?

----------


## Spellman

DIOOOOOOOOOOOOSS!!! QUE GUAY!!! LO QUE LLEVO AÑOS BUSCANDO!!!!!! MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!

----------


## sebadepicas

ya se que esto lo digo demasiado tarde pero otra cosa que me sirve mucho es, si ya lo presente , ¿que reaccion tuvo el publico?:excelente,buena,normal,no lo entendio,mediocre

----------


## coolerfun

Aunque este hilo ya tiene sus meses. He decidido hacer una base de datos similar para OpenOffice, porque había gente en el foro que no podía usar la base de datos con su OpenOffice.

Como explicación deciros que la base de datos esta en blanco. Veréis que hay varios formularios Fbibliografia, Fclasificacion, Ffase y Ftipo, que son para configurar.

Fbibliografía, para que introduzcáis libros.
Fclasificación, para que personalicéis a vuestro gusto la clasificación de juegos(cartomagia, numismagia, etc).
Ffase, Pues eso fases de estudio.
Ftipo, Tipo de juego (adivinación, premonición, etc..)

Una vez tengáis lo anterior listo, todo lo demás se hace desde Fprincipal, creo que es intuitivo dentro de lo que openoffice permite.

Por su puesto, seguramente hay alguna errata o fallo, además de muchas mejoras que podrán hacerse, a si que se admiten criticas, no obstante el sistema de búsqueda de openoffice no es ninguna maravilla, a si que he creado algunos informes que podrían ayudar. También se echa en falta algo mas de flexibilidad para los botones comando en openoffice, por lo que no se hacerlo mas intuitivo, si alguien sabe y se anima, que lo mejore seria de agradecer.

descargar aqui:http://rapidshare.com/files/204352882/mibasemagica.odb

----------


## elmanu

*a mi me da error =S*

----------


## vulcano

A mi tambien me da error.
Que pena.

----------


## Magnano

me pone error...

saludos!

----------


## stiwi griffin

donde esta el link para descargarla?

----------


## stiwi griffin

¿nadie lo tiene?

----------


## Maggus

Como descargo la BBDD?
Gracias.

----------


## coolerfun

No esta por que rapidshare lo elimina a los 30 días, me parece.
Lo he subido de nuevo.

http://rapidshare.com/files/204352882/mibasemagica.odb

Si alguien sabe algun sitio mejor para subirlo que me lo diga por favor.

----------


## stiwi griffin

ya me la he descargado pero...no me reconoce al extension

----------


## sersantos

si no recuerdo mal era un archivo para access , si no lo tienes instalado no te rulara..
La extension tiene que ser .mdb..
Si ves que no te anda, mandame un mp

----------


## stiwi griffin

la extension del archivo es: .odb

----------


## Perfil Borrado

¿donde lo descargo?no veo el archivo por ninguna parte...

----------


## coolerfun

Un momento, el que yo he subido es para openoffice, así que si no lo tienes no funciona. Pero como open office es libre lo puedes descargar aqui: http://es.openoffice.org/

Lean esto: http://magiapotagia.com/showthread.p...996#post202996
descargar aqui:http://rapidshare.com/files/204352882/mibasemagica.odb

----------


## stiwi griffin

yo tengo el office,lo que esta mal es la extension

-la del archivo:  .odb
-la de office:      .mdb

----------


## coolerfun

Stiwi una cosa es Microsoft office y otra muy distinta Open office, la extensión es correcta y corresponde al Base de Open office. Ademas si lees mi post anterior, veras que hay una mención a que mucha gente no podía ejecutar la base de datos en Open office y por eso hice una migración de la base de datos de Microsoft Office Access a OpenOffice Base.

Lee esto por favor: http://magiapotagia.com/showthread.p...996#post202996.

----------


## magoaguilera

hola,
que es eso de "mi base de datos" (no entiendo) si alguien me eplica estaria bueno =) y eso que no se de que se trata si se puede descargar... alguien me podria decir endonde lo descargo...

----------


## stiwi griffin

leete todo este hilo...

p.d. ya me va

----------


## coolerfun

Bueno como la base de datos que realice para openoffice, no cumplía con mis expectativas. Decidí hacerme mi propio programita, así aprovecho para una toma de contacto con Lazarus (el entorno de programación), que lo necesitare en mi trabajo.

Y salio algo que os cuelgo aquí por si a alguno le interesa, es un programa que cumple con las funciones que pretendía la base de datos. Eso si tiene un problema por el momento y que espero solucionar no muy tarde, y es el tema de la impresora. Imprime pero no todo lo bien que quisiera (No os voy a aburrir con detalles técnicos, tan solo estoy esperando una actualización de un componente de lazarus que será publicado dentro un tiempo).

En definitiva y para terminar, el programa es beta,(lo cual quiere decir que pueden producirse errores, así que haz copias de la base de datos de vez en cuando, aunque esto debería ser un habito para cualquier programa con una base de datos.), por lo tanto en caso de encontrar algún error o mal funcionamiento, agradecería que se me comunicase o aquí o bien por un MP, para poder solucionarlo.

Versión Windows:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q4LHHFQX

la instalación es fácil, ejecutar el archivo setup-ellusion y seguir las instrucciones.


Versión Linux:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R58CB722

Es un archivo rar con el binario y la base de datos, en principio extraer en una carpeta y ejecutar el archivo ellusion, sin mas. En el caso de que quieras crear un enlace puede que reporte problemas, aun no se como solucionarlo pero estoy en ello.
*Importante que instales sqlite3 del repositorio de tu distro, si se trata de ubuntu por ejemplo lo puedes instalar desde synaptic, aunque creo que ubuntu instala esta librería por defecto.

Guía:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UZTWN7BD


Si decidís hacer alguna copia de seguridad, tan solo es necesario que copies el archivo ellusion.sqlite.

----------

